# Smokin em



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I just noticed that our thread count is over double anyone elses and that our post count just crushes anyone elses. Are we really that bored folks? That is awesome. We should get an award or sumpin'.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes we don't have much in the way of lives............ 
Many other clubs also have their own websites for their club chatter.
We do like to "hear" ourselves talk a lot.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

blah blah blah, whats that? couldn't hear you over me. 
what do you mean we have no lives?? this is our life!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

we're post whores.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

You've got to be good at something, right?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> I just noticed that our thread count is over double anyone elses and that our post count just crushes anyone elses. Are we really that bored folks? That is awesome. We should get an award or sumpin'.


We did get an award, kind of  http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tention-new-feature-local-regional-clubs.html
I don't think it is boredom...i'd prefer to call it enthusiasm :ranger: or passion for the hobby :high5:

Maybe we all just have a lot to say!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

MatPat said:


> We did get an award, kind of


Matt, they made you our leader dude!

Personally, I like it when we hear from strangers or repeat strangers. It is a message forum after all.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

All Hale Leader Dude Matpat rayer:


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

(Batman theme sounding)

Dah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah,
Dah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah,
Leader!

Dah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah,
Dah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah,
Leader!

:rock:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks. I guess Art made me the leader since I am the one who initially requested the forum. 

Now, how many of you have requested to join our group? Jim and Damon and a new guy (or girl) by the name of catalyst are the only three technically in the group


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

do we get jackets for joining?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

But did you let me in *your* group?


----------

